# More on Sandy A-Hole



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2010/06/14/dnt.callaway.ar.search.rescue.cnn
*
Sandy is tight with a SAR guy in Arkansas by the name of Larry Taylor. There is no other way this team would be called from Virginia to Arkansas, as they don't have a great reputation.*

(received some more on what she is up to...) ugh

Another story that she has her finger into.....pretty sad actually. Someone seriously needs to do something about that woman. She makes me nervous for some odd reason.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2010/06/14/dnt.callaway.ar.search.rescue.cnn
> *
> Sandy is tight with a SAR guy in Arkansas by the name of Larry Taylor. There is no other way this team would be called from Virginia to Arkansas, as they don't have a great reputation.*
> 
> ...


please translate..not getting the point of the post and video...were they called to arkansas??


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I should have added this....

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f32/sandy-hole-story-15471/

Sorry!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> please translate..not getting the point of the post and video...were they called to arkansas??


were they called to arkansas?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

A team was called to Arkansas (I am not familiar with them and can't say they are good or bad) but the people I recieved this from are valid and honest. 

I just do not like the fact that this woman is still ALLOWED to be involved with anything regarding dogs. It is super scary to me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

gotcha....
didnt know the background...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> gotcha....
> didnt know the background...


She is in tight with one of the groups (that was in the clip).....not saying they are bad, but I tend to watch the company I keep...especially with people like that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The SA story in on TRU tv channel right now. 
11:00 pm Friday 3rd of July.


----------

